# Corsair H100i GTX



## Crfter75 (11. November 2015)

Hallo,
wie lange würde die H100i GTX halten? 
Bei einer Wasserkühlung muss man ja irgendwann wieder Wasser nachfüllen, auch wenn sie geschlossen ist? 
Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## big-erL (11. November 2015)

normal sollte das nie passieren das ein Wasserverlust auftritt. In der Garantiezeit ist das ein Reklamationsgrund  

Danach wird es irgendwann passieren. Rechne mal mit 3-4Jahren


----------



## Crfter75 (11. November 2015)

ok danke 
und wie sieht das aus wenn Wasser austritt, kann da was kaputt gehen?


----------



## big-erL (12. November 2015)

also einen Fluss wirst du nicht sehen. Es wird sich irgendwie verflüchtigen durch die Schläuche und Verbindungen.  Bei meiner Arctic Accelero Hybrid I (für die Grafikkarte) habe ich das auch nicht gleich gemerkt aber jetzt fehlen da zirka 10% Kühlflüssigkeit. Man merkt es daran das die Pumpe beim Start Luft zieht und blubbert. Ich habe sie nicht mehr im Gebrauch. Sie wird für mich ein Bastelobjekt werden, weil funktionieren tut alles noch.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. November 2015)

Bei AIO´s wie die H100 musst du kein Wasser nachfüllen. Soweit ich weiß verwenden die eine spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit die nicht erneuert werden muss.


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2015)

Die Flüssigkeit ist so stark geimpft das in dem Garantiezeitraum keine Algenbildung oder Korrosion vorkommt.
Weniger wird die Flüssigkeit mit Sicherheit, innerhalb vom Garantiezeitraum sollte es aber keine Probleme geben.
Die fangen erst an wenn die Garantie zu Ende ist


----------



## Crfter75 (12. November 2015)

ok vielen Dank.
close


----------

